# Drawing your character for practice in exchange for feedback!



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 15, 2017)

These will most likely be all digital so I learn to use a tablet, I have not drawn anything furry recently and most things will end up somewhat catlike so that's why I want to draw a variety of fursonas and get feedback on them.

galickmaster's DeviantArt gallery  Here is my empty dA, I did upload my first 'furry drawing' 







 here is an example of what these would most likely look like (this is the oc in my avatar)


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 15, 2017)

Ohh cute! Here is my fursona! n.n

   

You need to teach me how to draw people. XD


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 15, 2017)

Cute! I'm going to do the first 5? when I get home at 6.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 15, 2017)

Do whatever you feel like. x3

Also thanks haha.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Draw my pibble pls
www.furaffinity.net: Mason Bay by WolfnightV4X1


----------



## SafKeesh (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh wow, that'S so sweet of you! ;v; this is really old, but i havent drawn my little fursona character in a long time.


----------



## Emstylauzer (Jun 15, 2017)

It'd be so cool to see my Kelly!


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 15, 2017)

@Yvvki







The color is just really to show what the lines are for, not my best haha. As you can see I'm not very good at girl's hair or feminine in general. (Strange for a girl but it comes from drawing male characters from shows I like i.e wrestling which has very different builds.) It would look better shaded  looks a bit lion-ish? I think. Thank you for letting me use your character to practice, I have never drawn a raccoon/red panda type character before.


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 15, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Draw my pibble pls
> www.furaffinity.net: Mason Bay by WolfnightV4X1



@WolfNightV4X1





 I'm proud of this


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 15, 2017)

@SafKeesh Sorry! But I am only looking to draw animals and anthro animals


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 16, 2017)

Hanklerfishy said:


> @Yvvki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks perfect idk what you're talking about haha. <3

I guess the build is different but even some men have curves. XD She doesnt have big boobs and a thin waist. she is build more like a triangle with big hips and legs but very small chested. So.... idk I guess most female bodies have a real curvy figure... So I can see why it would be hard switching from drawing guys. 

Anyhow i'm rambling, thank you for drawing her, she does look amazing! <3


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

Ever drawn an anthro bird before? If you want to try I got pictures.

www.furaffinity.net: CAAAAAAAAW by Lenyavok Except for the clothing he looks pretty much exactly how I imagine my fursona. (also yes I got their permission to use him as an avatar)

www.furaffinity.net: Astren, the Crow by MsRavage A less stylized full body drawing.

Also what level of feedback are you looking for?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hanklerfishy said:


> @WolfNightV4X1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You did very well  Thank you! Especially for someone who doesnt normally do canids it is quite spot on for a dog muzzle.

Any negative critiques? The right ear looks as if its facing an odd angle, so its anatomically incorrect if you pay attention to it. Also, since the character is a pitbull breed I would have liked a broader muzzle, Its only a request though so those are some practice tips I dont really care about seeing fixed but you can use for next time!


Thanks again and good luck on expanding your horizons!!!


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 18, 2017)

Emstylauzer said:


> It'd be so cool to see my Kelly!



@Emstylauzer








  Wish I made this a bit less tiger-ish? gotta figure out how to smash the human part and the cat part together.


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 18, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Ever drawn an anthro bird before? If you want to try I got pictures.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: CAAAAAAAAW by Lenyavok Except for the clothing he looks pretty much exactly how I imagine my fursona. (also yes I got their permission to use him as an avatar)
> 
> ...



Going to start this )) 

also, bump, I can try in other styles if anyone wants to request pixels


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey man, If you want, you can try drawing Axl: www.furaffinity.net: Axl by fallout19980
I know its black and white, so feel free to try out some colors.


----------



## margo ! (Jun 19, 2017)

ooo this is really neat! i'd make a request but i'm still drawing refs for my character so i'll just be watching from the sidelines c:


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 19, 2017)

This thread is over and continues here forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Drawing your character for practice in exchange for feedback!


----------

